# 98-99 b14 front strut tower bar stb



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

is there anyone left besides stillen that sell front stb's for the 98-99 sentra 2.0L's ?
i called courtesy nissan and they said they dont sell them anymore.

i'll keep searching but if anybody knows where i can get a fairly cheap one let me know

thanks,
dan


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

dan7225 said:


> is there anyone left besides stillen that sell front stb's for the 98-99 sentra 2.0L's ?
> i called courtesy nissan and they said they dont sell them anymore.
> 
> i'll keep searching but if anybody knows where i can get a fairly cheap one let me know
> ...



i'm thinking about grabbing the universal 95-99 sentra stb off ebay and see if i can modify it to clear the hoses on the top side of the intake manifold.

i know the 95-97 2.0's have a manifold with a smooth top side and u dont have to worry at all about any of the 1.6's


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

dan7225 said:


> is there anyone left besides stillen that sell front stb's for the 98-99 sentra 2.0L's ?
> i called courtesy nissan and they said they dont sell them anymore.
> 
> i'll keep searching but if anybody knows where i can get a fairly cheap one let me know
> ...


will the STB from a B14 fit my B13? i need one, but can't find one.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

erod380182 said:


> will the STB from a B14 fit my B13? i need one, but can't find one.


it should fit, as my B14 and my friend's B13 are using the same front STB! Not sure about the rear ones


----------

